# Cleaning DTG components with an ultrasonic cleaner?



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

I think this topic may have been briefly discussed before, but I am looking for advice regarding maintenance of various DTG printer components using an ultrasonic cleaner.

There are lots of ultrasonic cleaners available from a large variety of suppliers, starting with the 'cheap toy' category and ranging up to the expensive industrial units.

Has anyone any experience at rehabilitating clogged print heads or stuck damper valves using such a cleaner? It seems to me that it should be reasonably effective when used with a dilute solution of HD cleaner with a bit of isopropyl alcohol added to help break up any clogs.

Of course it would be important to make sure that the cleaning solution not come in contact with any print head electronics or connectors, by using only just enough fluid to immerse the bottom couple of millimeters of the head assembly. Damper valves should be completely immersible, but I have no idea how they are constructed internally so this technique might not be useful.

Anyone care to offer suggestions or share experiences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## silverarrows (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I also wonder if it is really working? I saw many videos on youtube for cleaning clogged heads with ultrasonic devices, but mainly these are printheads for solvent inks and not for pigment inks. did anyone have any success to get your clogged print heads back to life with this method?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, there are several threads on using an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

This is the cleaner I purchased as insurance for my NeoFlex. Fortunately, I've not had to use it yest 

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkea2711o_Q[/MEDIA]


----------



## silverarrows (Mar 13, 2009)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Yes, there are several threads on using an ultrasonic cleaner.


does it also work for white ink? I mean clogged heads with white ink?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, I've used an ultrasonic cleaner to unclog white ink.


----------

